# Type of fish, water ph level and a bunch of other questions.



## CordlezToaster (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi
Let me start by saying im new and im in no way an expert, please go easy on me.

Over the last few weeks in my spare time i have been reading alot about cichlids mostly in these forums.

I currently have a 126 litre tank 2x2. And its currently going through its cycle.

The ph level in my tank tested 7.4-7.8 and so did my tap water i used the api master test kit.
So i have a few questions to ask.
Is this ph level ok for american cichlids?
Or is it more ideal for african cichlids?
What hardness in the water do americans like? and africans?

Im basically looking for the easiest and best method with out having to use alot of suppliments in the water to bring ph up or down.

Now if im to go americans will pool filter sand be ok?
I also have a choice of river rocks and weathered slate (for free) to use inside the tank whats a better choice?

Now if the easier option is getting african cichlids should i change my substrate to a coral based sand and change my rocks to limestone? from what i have read it will buffer the ph level? could some one please explain this in laymen terms?

Thanks for your time
Troy


----------



## aquaBANG (May 7, 2008)

CordlezToaster said:


> Is this ph level ok for american cichlids?


Tank breds will adapt, this level is sufficient for americans


CordlezToaster said:


> Or is it more ideal for african cichlids?


For africans 8+ pH will be ok, use natural substances like argonite sand/ crushed coral base to increase the pH


CordlezToaster said:


> What hardness in the water do americans like? and africans?


americans - medium to soft water, africans - hard water.



CordlezToaster said:


> Now if im to go americans will pool filter sand be ok?


should be fine for any cichlid setup.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> The ph level in my tank tested 7.4-7.8 and so did my tap water i used the api master test kit.


Get readings on KH and GH as well. Your pH could well plummet if your KH is low. As long as your KH 
is high enough to keep that pH stable, then you're in good shape and have lots of options. I keep rift 
lake cichlids at a pH of 7.8, and they thrive just like when I added buffers to get the KH and pH higher. I 
just go with my tap water now as is.



> Hi
> Let me start by saying im new and im in no way an expert, please go easy on me.


And welcome to the world of cichlids, you'll love it! :thumb:

Don't hesitate to post any more questions, and if anybody gives you a bad time, just ignore it. Can't have 
a thin skin on Internet forums.


----------



## CordlezToaster (Jan 21, 2009)

prov356 said:


> Get readings on KH and GH as well. Your pH could well plummet if your KH is low. As long as your KH
> is high enough to keep that pH stable, then you're in good shape and have lots of options. I keep rift
> lake cichlids at a pH of 7.8, and they thrive just like when I added buffers to get the KH and pH higher. I
> just go with my tap water now as is.


Thanks for the welcome!
I only have the api test strips for kh and gh and they gave me a kh reading of about 40 and gh was 0.
So should the gh for americans be around 80 to 100ppm? and africans 100 to 180ppm?
and will 40 kh be stable for ph levels?

Im thinking i might go africans for the better aray of colours and slightly smaller fish, so will i need alot of rock to help buffer the ph to over 8?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I assume you mean 40ppm. If so, then I'd buffer a bit to raise it to at least 100ppm if you're keeping rift 
lake cichlids. The pH will raise along with it, but I wouldn't get hung up on getting pH to a specific value. 
Despite what you read in various places, it's just not necessary IME.

As for methods, fastest way is using baking soda. Start by dissolving a tablespoon or two in a container 
of water and then adding slowly. Test after it circulates well. Work out your amount needed from the 
results of that test. Certain rocks and substrates can help, but take longer and not as easy to regulate.

I'm surprised your gh is 0, I'd double check that. I was under the impression that whatever gives the KH 
reading is part of the GH test as well, so GH should always be at least as high as KH, at least with the 
API kits. Maybe that's not always true. Regarding GH, you can raise it with magnesium sulfate (Epsom 
Salt), but lots of debate as to whether it's necessary. I used to, stopped doing so, and saw no decline in 
breeding, color, etc. So, wasn't necessary for me.

HTH


----------



## CordlezToaster (Jan 21, 2009)

Well im almost ready for african cichlids


----------

